# b9 where are you??



## jeffking45 (Aug 31, 2008)

Anyone seen the b9 yet??


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Moebius stated there was a delay on shipping from China. They should be out within the next week. "And I hate to report that the shipment of LIS Robot, Mars Attacks, and Von Franco's Stoned Hoods was delayed a week on the water." and "We're hoping to have news on what days things will ship from Seattle, but I hate to say it'll be the first week of January before they show in many parts of the country. " This is from their Facebook post on the 24th of December.


----------



## jeffking45 (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks can you keep us posted at the first sighting ?


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

I am sure as soon as they are here and cleared customs, Moebius will post it in Facebook. Once again, if you want the info fast, go there and ask directly, they will respond!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Great news.We'll soon be building an army of these little suckers and get even with customs for the delays.:thumbsup:


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

My guess is he is Lost In Space.

Someone had to :tongue:

Max Bryant


----------



## RogueJ (Oct 29, 2000)

Sure they're not stuck on the Chinese Ice Breaker? LOL


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

jeffking45 said:


> Thanks can you keep us posted at the first sighting ?


I have mine pre-ordered from CultTVMan. I will post when he asks for payment because that means it is ready to ship. However, he stated on his site there will be some shipping delays for him due to the amount of B9 orders he has. Looks like this will be a VERY popular kit.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I heard that the entire shipment was lost in a train wreck along with the molds. There are no plans to re-release them.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> I heard that the entire shipment was lost in a train wreck along with the molds. There are no plans to re-release them.


Now that is taking the 'Honor the tradition of Aurora' to a new extreme...


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> I heard that the entire shipment was lost in a train wreck along with the molds. There are no plans to re-release them.


Hey, be more careful! Some of us have coronary disease. :freak:


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

CultTVman says he expects the Robot to begin shipping on January 13 and will sent payment notices out when he knows the kits are on the way to him.


----------



## jimpeachey (May 25, 2013)

My kids ordered me one of these from Forbidden Planet in September, ready for my birthday in November and we have heard NOTHING! Getting just a little fed up of waiting now. Any news on these would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

jimpeachey said:


> My kids ordered me one of these from Forbidden Planet in September, ready for my birthday in November and we have heard NOTHING! Getting just a little fed up of waiting now. Any news on these would be greatly appreciated.


Look at the post above yours and you will see the latest news!! If you are upset with the delays, don't be angry with Moebius, write a letter to the Chinese captain of the cargo ship that was delayed, or with Customs for not clearing it fast enough, but Moebius did their job!! :thumbsup:


----------



## jimpeachey (May 25, 2013)

RSN said:


> Look at the post above yours and you will see the latest news!! If you are upset with the delays, don't be angry with Moebius, write a letter to the Chinese captain of the cargo ship that was delayed, or with Customs for not clearing it fast enough, but Moebius did their job!! :thumbsup:


I'm not complaining at Moebius at all. Its the fact that the kit looks so bloody good that i want it now! Mine is from Forbidden planet so let's hope there is not much longer to wait. :tongue:


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

jimpeachey said:


> I'm not complaining at Moebius at all. Its the fact that the kit looks so bloody good that i want it now! Mine is from Forbidden planet so let's hope there is not much longer to wait. :tongue:


They should be getting them along the same timeline as CultTVman. Shouldn't be too much longer, unless weather across the mid-west delays shipping in the U.S.! Trust me, you will not be disappointed by this kit!!


----------



## jimpeachey (May 25, 2013)

RSN said:


> They should be getting them along the same timeline as CultTVman. Shouldn't be too much longer, unless weather across the mid-west delays shipping in the U.S.! Trust me, you will not be disappointed by this kit!!


Ive been reading peoples aspirations for their builds,its all quite interesting. If i can get any lights in it at all and perhaps get the torso moving with a servo or two then i will be a very happy man. If not and i have to build it straight out of the box............... i will be a very happy man! Also, I'm in UK so hoping that doesn't incur any further delay.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

CultTVMan expects kits in around the week of the 13th. He expects to be shipping then so it sounds like the 2nd week of January stores should start seeing them.


----------



## Phibes (Jan 13, 2009)

I received an email today from Mace at Moebius (Doll & Hobby), confirming that the Robot, Mars Attacks! and Stoned Hoods are all shipping (to me) today. Expect them to start showing up in about a week or so.

Bill Harrison


----------



## jeffking45 (Aug 31, 2008)

*It's here!!*

Hey y'all the b9 is in stock and ready to ship. Go to fabgearusa.com


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Not yet on Culttvman!!


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

kdaracal said:


> Not yet on Culttvman!!


Oh yeah! ! I've just received an email from Steve. It will be January, 14 !!:roll:


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I have no real interest in this kit. But I will be buying one for my wife! She loves the Robot! There was a full size replica at Wonderfest a few years ago that she posed with for pictures. I'll surprise her with the model kit!


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

CultTVMan is now asking for payment so shipping will be commencing. Unfortunately I have to wait until I get paid next week to purchase mine, but looking forward to this kit. I hope someone posts an open box review when they get theirs.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Cult is paid and I am waiting on my shipment. 2 B-9s and one Mars Attacks.


----------



## Moderbuilderzero (Mar 29, 2013)

Mine is ordered and paid for at Cult's site. Yay! Now I gotta see who is making go along parts and the best light kits. Hurrah! B9 is coming!

MBZ


----------



## Moderbuilderzero (Mar 29, 2013)

Gotta see how tall the kit is too. I want to put him in a display case when done.

MBZ


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Got mine ordered today at the LHS. It will take about three weeks to get to the middle of Canada from the US distributor. It's $41 US at the distributor. We'll see how much it ends up at here. Really good LHS, tho' so I'm guessing mid-$50s. Plans are already being hatched, but I want to keep it simple. IIRC, that's what Custer told his troops, too. 

As for height, the Robot was about 6"6", give or take a couple if his bubble was up or down. So you will be looking at less than 14".


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

I've got one coming from MegaHobby's, two from CultTVman, wonder which will get here first???? Can't wait, I have BIG plans for these guys.....:thumbsup:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

jaws62666 said:


> Cult is paid and I am waiting on my shipment. 2 B-9s and one Mars Attacks.


Got 2 coming from Cult, myself!!


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

kdaracal said:


> Got 2 coming from Cult, myself!!


I only ordered one kit, but I'll get a couple more when
Funds permit...as well as the wife!


----------



## Manatee Dream (Jan 2, 2014)

Eagerly awaiting oob box....drooling for them actually!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

At last.From what I've seen so far on the web,the B-9 kit is fantastically detailed.Although we can't complain about the kit itself,I find it a little bit sad that they did not use a kick **s Aurora type painting on the box top.I have nothing against using a picture of the real kit,but still.This great kit deserves such an artistic type painting.Of this,I am more than sure.Just for the hell of it,if some of you would have released this B-9 kit,what type of art setting would you have used on the box top.Personally,I would picture The Robot coming out of the mouth of a somewhat dark cave blasting away with a fully illuminated torso.:thumbsup:


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Let the games commence!
http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Computer-Panel-Light-Set-from-MechaLabs_p_2799.html


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

JeffG said:


> Let the games commence!
> http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Computer-Panel-Light-Set-from-MechaLabs_p_2799.html


Put myself on the waiting list. Is this for the Mobeius 1:6 Robot or the smaller one? Now I just need one that will light up the "brain" and voice activated light.


----------



## Moderbuilderzero (Mar 29, 2013)

Here's an add on for the build. Looks VERY promising! ENJOY!

http://www.starling-tech.com/index1.php?id=b9

Sincerely,
MBZ :wave:


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Moderbuilderzero said:


> Here's an add on for the build. Looks VERY promising! ENJOY!
> 
> http://www.starling-tech.com/index1.php?id=b9
> 
> ...


I can't make up my mind!
Does anyone know if the robot kit includes a base?


----------



## Lungfish (Aug 1, 2009)

Got mine coming from Burbank House Of Hobbies should be Tuesday can't wait might have to take a couple of sick days !!!


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Moderbuilderzero said:


> Here's an add on for the build. Looks VERY promising! ENJOY!
> 
> http://www.starling-tech.com/index1.php?id=b9
> 
> ...


I just ordered this. I cant wait. Robot will be here next week along with Mars Attacks


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

I shall go with the TSDS drive board for sound and lighting. It is cheaper than the Starling-tech and do more, although it doesn't have pre-recorded phrases.

As for the LEDs, I will do the lighting myself.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

My suggestion would be to ask any f/x light/sound supplier if the LED for the voice is truly controlled by the analog (the sound) signal and not some algorithm that approximates the effect .....:freak: Just would not look good at any price, IMHO....


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

I've been packing and shipping. The first few Robots went out the door today. More will go out Monday. Sold through on my stock of MechaLabs computer panel lights and will get more. Also going to have a great light kit from VoodooFX soon. Thanks to everyone.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


> I've been packing and shipping. The first few Robots went out the door today. More will go out Monday. Sold through on my stock of MechaLabs computer panel lights and will get more. Also going to have a great light kit from VoodooFX soon. Thanks to everyone.


 Thanks Steve. Looking forward to the VoodoFx Light kit.


----------



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

I've cleared a space on my shelf already...


----------



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

You mean this one?


----------



## jonboc (Nov 25, 2007)

*nice!*

Holy smokes that looks amazing. looking forward to the release of that lighting kit. just one suggestion you might entertain...assuming "warm"white LEDs are even available for the size you're having to use...those would look more like the incandescent bulbs in the bubble on the show. Regardless, it's going to look amazing...man I'm excited! My kit should be on its way soon, can't wait to dig into this thing and light him up!


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

jonboc said:


> Holy smokes that looks amazing. looking forward to the release of that lighting kit. just one suggestion you might entertain...assuming "warm"white LEDs are even available for the size you're having to use...those would look more like the incandescent bulbs in the bubble on the show. Regardless, it's going to look amazing...man I'm excited! My kit should be on its way soon, can't wait to dig into this thing and light him up!


Also, the bubble lights, outside the brain, need to be tinted orange, to match the costume on the show. the ones inside the brain are a diffused clear/warm white. :thumbsup:


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Cool! Will the VoodooFX version have the voice and light effects?


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

RSN said:


> Also, the bubble lights, outside the brain, need to be tinted orange, to match the costume on the show. the ones inside the brain are a diffused clear/warm white. :thumbsup:


Unless you're doing a 1st season version. In which case, anything goes.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

fxshop said:


> You mean this one?


 Superb workmanship as usual Randy.


----------



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=ApignMWsU5k

Maybe this mite help... Yes full sound two channels, Yes full lighting effects, Programble... Only available at www.culttvmanshop.com

PS: Its full expandable and can run any led color combo (even warm white's)


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Moderbuilderzero said:


> Here's an add on for the build. Looks VERY promising! ENJOY!
> 
> http://www.starling-tech.com/index1.php?id=b9
> 
> ...


I used a version of that on my Masudaya. It's on the ad there! It worked so well.:thumbsup:


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

fxshop said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=ApignMWsU5k
> 
> Maybe this mite help... Yes full sound two channels, Yes full lighting effects, Programble... Only available at www.culttvmanshop.com
> 
> PS: Its full expandable and can run any led color combo (even warm white's)


I like this but can't find it on CultTVman. Is it a ailable yet? And just to clarify, the speaker light will flash in time with a programmed voice?


----------



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

Yes one of the lighting channels is sinked with the audio... Cult Tv Man will have them shortly... 

PS: Sorry Jeff for walking on your thread... Randy


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Woohoo Randy! That lighting kit looks sweet! Definitely going to add one of those to my order.


----------



## Lungfish (Aug 1, 2009)

Got mine today now just waiting for some photo etch and a light kit !!


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Lungfish said:


> Got mine today now just waiting for some photo etch and a light kit !!


Post pictures!!


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

Lungfish said:


> Got mine today now just waiting for some photo etch and a light kit !!


Pictures of the sprue. Do a box review!


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Steve, from CultTVman emailed me. My little boy is coming to daddy. :tongue:


----------



## Moderbuilderzero (Mar 29, 2013)

Fernando Mureb said:


> Steve, from CultTVman emailed me. My little boy is coming to daddy. :tongue:


Mine too! Come to DaDa!! :thumbsup:


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Fernando Mureb said:


> Steve, from CultTVman emailed me. My little boy is coming to daddy. :tongue:


Mama said it was OK?


----------



## jeffking45 (Aug 31, 2008)

*I got !!*

in the famous lyrics of James Brown I got it I got something that makes you want to shout I got something to tell you what it's all about I got be 9 and I'm super bad.


----------



## Lungfish (Aug 1, 2009)

I took some pics of the bags of sprues I didn't want to open them because of some loose pieces but I couldn't upload them. I can say it looks very detailed the plastic is an off white to a light grey with several sprues of clear pieces there are vinyl leg sections, 2 sets of vinyl arms and a vinyl neck section also there are several photo etch grills. The vinyl parts are a dark grey so they might not need to painted. This is going to be a really neat build. I hope this info is good enough I'm new to doing reviews and trying to post pictures!


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

The vinyl (blown) parts would only need to be painted if you were doing season 1 colours. The legs and arms were a pale grey colour. Season 2 and 3 they were darker, pretty much the colour I've seen of the parts. It was a good choice of Moebius to blow mold these parts in my opinion. Hard styrene fails to capture something of the Robot's 'posture' if you get my meaning.


----------



## rondenning (Jul 29, 2008)

My 3 kits arrived this morning!!! THANK YOU MOEBIUS, THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::wave::tongue:
This was definitely worth the wait! Awesome looking kit !!!! I am ready to start building this one as a out of the box build, season 2 - 3, but this kit simply screams "lights",so I may install some basic lights. I have been hoping to see a nice light kit that also includes the neon mouth lights, that sync with a few good Robot phrases from the show, at an affordable price, as I can't afford most of the ones I have seen so far, especially when they don't include the mouth lighting and a few Robot phrases recorded. IMHO
I have been saving for months just for these 3 kits, and passed on quite a few nice kits so I could get 3 of these. (One of these will go to my younger brother, who is handicapped and can't build, as we grew up watching LIS as kids-and LIS was our favorite theme when playing with our GI Joe figures)
The ONLY thing I would have asked to include in this kit would be a second set of wrists and claws, so I could swap between the retracted and extended arms easily. I plan on useing magnets to hold the arms in place so that I can swap between the two, and I am already thinking springs on the claws so he can hold things (maybe a chess piece?).
I really liked that there were 2 seperate fusion core pieces for the J2, so you could build it the way you wanted. But, no big deal, I will figure out a way to swap the claws and wrist between the 2 sets of arms easily (probably magnets again). 
Whew...my head spins with multiple possibilities!!!!!!
Thank you again Moebius, this is so awesome!!!
Ron Denning
(Mini-me and Don are ready to start assembling the Robot, but Smith wants to make some kind of land vehicle out of him...)


----------



## oshkosh619 (Feb 24, 2009)

My twins arrived today along with the Mechalabs lighting units (I'm not talented with things electronic, so I opted for the easier "plug and play" product - although I think, if possible I'd like to install an in-line on/off switch so it can be located strategically on the robot to control the lights instead of plugging and unplugging the battery constantly).

One "G.U.N.T.E.R" will be a first season version (I can live with second season legs on it), the second the season 2/3 variant.

This is the one I've been waiting for for 44 years! Many, many thanks Moebius, and all associated with the project. It was worth the wait.


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

oshkosh619 said:


> My twins arrived today along with the Mechalabs lighting units (I'm not talented with things electronic, so I opted for the easier "plug and play" product - although I think, if possible I'd like to install an in-line on/off switch so it can be located strategically on the robot to control the lights instead of plugging and unplugging the battery constantly).
> 
> One "G.U.N.T.E.R" will be a first season version (I can live with second season legs on it), the second the season 2/3 variant.
> 
> This is the one I've been waiting for for 44 years! Many, many thanks Moebius, and all associated with the project. It was worth the wait.


Is there a base with the kit?


----------



## scifimodelfan (Aug 3, 2006)

Got mine today, soooo great beautifully done absolutely perfect, thank you thank you so much Frank


----------



## scifimodelfan (Aug 3, 2006)

rondenning said:


> My 3 kits arrived this morning!!! THANK YOU MOEBIUS, THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::wave::tongue:
> This was definitely worth the wait! Awesome looking kit !!!! I am ready to start building this one as a out of the box build, season 2 - 3, but this kit simply screams "lights",so I may install some basic lights. I have been hoping to see a nice light kit that also includes the neon mouth lights, that sync with a few good Robot phrases from the show, at an affordable price, as I can't afford most of the ones I have seen so far, especially when they don't include the mouth lighting and a few Robot phrases recorded. IMHO
> I have been saving for months just for these 3 kits, and passed on quite a few nice kits so I could get 3 of these. (One of these will go to my younger brother, who is handicapped and can't build, as we grew up watching LIS as kids-and LIS was our favorite theme when playing with our GI Joe figures)
> The ONLY thing I would have asked to include in this kit would be a second set of wrists and claws, so I could swap between the retracted and extended arms easily. I plan on useing magnets to hold the arms in place so that I can swap between the two, and I am already thinking springs on the claws so he can hold things (maybe a chess piece?).
> ...


I to think that he is going to be great with my figures also.


----------



## Al Loew (Jul 3, 2008)

Found the Robot on my porch tonight - yippee! Ahem, I mean, very nicely done, Moebius! Hats (or bubbles?) off to Frank and his team for an excellent kit.

Liskorea317, there is no base with the kit, but due to the size, I think that would have been very hard and expensive to include.


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Al Loew said:


> Found the Robot on my porch tonight - yippee! Ahem, I mean, very nicely done, Moebius! Hats (or bubbles?) off to Frank and his team for an excellent kit.
> 
> Liskorea317, there is no base with the kit, but due to the size, I think that would have been very hard and expensive to include.


Thanks for the info! I have an old lunar models base that may work. I can't wait
For mine to get here!


----------



## kitkarma (May 17, 2013)

Liskorea317, there is no base with the kit, but due to the size, I think that would have been very hard and expensive to include.

Sounds like an aftermarket product in waiting.


----------



## jimkirk (May 27, 2010)

Mine should be here any day from Cultman.:thumbsup:
Now if he would just get the new VoodooFX lighting kit in stock I can start.


----------



## DLHamblin (Nov 7, 2008)

Mine made it to the house last night. Still considering the Megalabs lights, pre-built and very good looking.:wave:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Imagine an army of Robots....


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Chrisisall said:


> Imagine an army of Robots....


I plan getting at least 5 kits.


----------



## oshkosh619 (Feb 24, 2009)

DLHamblin said:


> Mine made it to the house last night. Still considering the Megalabs lights, pre-built and very good looking.:wave:



I temporarily fabbed up my torso last night and put the Mechalabs unit inside just for fun. It looks GREAT!! Probably going to have to leave the collar/head assembly unglued from the torso so the battery can be stored in it (maybe have the collar held in place by magnets?), and as I mentioned, I'd want to modify the battery wiring to add an in-line switch (accessed perhaps from the programming bay) to activate/deactivate the lights.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

oshkosh619 said:


> I temporarily fabbed up my torso last night and put the Mechalabs unit inside just for fun. It looks GREAT!! Probably going to have to leave the collar/head assembly unglued from the torso so the battery can be stored in it (maybe have the collar held in place by magnets?), and as I mentioned, I'd want to modify the battery wiring to add an in-line switch (*accessed perhaps from the programming bay*) to activate/deactivate the lights.


You may consider to try the rear vent, if it is possible to make it removable.


----------



## Moderbuilderzero (Mar 29, 2013)

My Robot arrived last night. Time to schlep off to the hobby shop for paint and fixins. Oh the pain,....the pain!! 

MBZ


----------



## Moderbuilderzero (Mar 29, 2013)

Since everyone is talking about an on off switch for the lights, how about converting the probe/drill on his front foot panel into an on off push switch? Would make it hidden, and functional? Maybe?

MBZ:thumbsup:


----------



## rondenning (Jul 29, 2008)

Why not put one of the micro momentary switches in the programming bay, they are very small and you can open the bay door to push the switch like Smith would do. Or better yet make the powerpack close the circuit when you put it in! :thumbsup:
Ron


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

There are great micro toggle switches that are pretty much perfectly 1/6 scale. I'm using them on my 1/6 force fields:

http://s1004.photobucket.com/user/j...IS Robot/4928_zpsd6c8067d.jpg.html?sort=6&o=1

The link to them is here:
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=4700979&postcount=59
He sells them by 5 packs, so share with your friends.


----------



## rondenning (Jul 29, 2008)

Starseeker, those are perfect!!!
Thanks for the link, and by the way the force field projector looks awesome!!
I am hoping to get back to some of my own 1/6 scale LIS projects soon ( including a 1/6 laser drill). 
Thanks again,
Ron


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks Starseeker!

I bought a few in this place.


----------



## rondenning (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks for the link Fernando!
Those are a bit larger, from the same seller, and substantially cheaper, but
I can use some of those on some of my projects also. 
I think I like the smaller ones for the robot build tho, I can drill out the molded in switch on the right side of the program bay, and put in one of the smaller ones there, I think. 
Did you get some of those starseeker? And if so would you sell some? Not sure if I need 25...
Thank you both for the links! :thumbsup:
Ron


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Just got my first two B-9's from CultTVman, simply beautiful..... I am having a 
problem with the right tread section inner half #40 not alining with the inner 
plate #60, it seems to be part #40 that has the issue, anyone else having the same problem?


----------



## Arkons (Jan 8, 2013)

*Problem Part*

I had problems with that same piece. I ended up just breaking off the two top posts on that part and gluing it directly on. The other side worked fine. I also found that attaching the arms (the extended ones) to the torso was really difficult. The vinyl is too soft to push on it hard enough to get the first ring of the arm to "click" into place. Plus the vinyl material will dent or get soft spots if you push on it too much. I had to use needle nose pliers to reach into the torso and pull on the rectangle shaped piece while pushing on the arm to get it to lock. Plus I had dull coated the arms to get rid of the shininess of them and all that pushing made the dull coat crumble off. So I had to mask off the vents, claws, chest area and power pack and respray the dull coat back on. If you find a way to attach the arms on before you glue the torso together, it will be much easier than doing it when the directions say if it's possible. Another area I'm a little concerned about is when the Robot is complete, the only thing holding the treadsection to the rest of him is the little knee hinges. They should have made the support part inside go all the way down to the treadsection. The knee hinges aren't strong enough to hold the weight of the treads so you'll have to super glue the knee hinges or just be very careful when you pick him up and support the feet. I finished my Robot tonight after a marathon 3 days of working on him. The kit is fantastic and super accurate and the results are incredible but there are a few things that could have used a bit of tweaking in the design.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

rondenning said:


> Did you get some of those starseeker? And if so would you sell some? Not sure if I need 25...
> 
> Ron


The same seller also sells them in 5 packs. You're going to be building more than one Robot, you know!


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

teslabe said:


> Just got my first two B-9's from CultTVman, simply beautiful..... I am having a
> problem with the right tread section inner half #40 not alining with the inner
> plate #60, it seems to be part #40 that has the issue, anyone else having the same problem?


Haven't received my kit yet (as the Canadian $ plummets) but even from the Cultman preview photos, I hated those treads. There has to be some kind of real belts from a vacuum cleaner repair store or tool repair shop or RC model shop that could be used to replace them. I'm sure an RC shop would have something for the metal wheels, too. Soon the people converting him to RC will have answers.


----------



## oshkosh619 (Feb 24, 2009)

starseeker said:


> There are great micro toggle switches that are pretty much perfectly 1/6 scale. I'm using them on my 1/6 force fields:
> 
> http://s1004.photobucket.com/user/j...IS Robot/4928_zpsd6c8067d.jpg.html?sort=6&o=1
> 
> ...


Starseeker, thanks for the heads-up on these! Looks like they'll work perfectly! As I don't need 25, I took your advice and ordered a 5-pack. Again, many thanks!


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

For anyone who has not seen the kit, a look at the sprues.:thumbsup:


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

oshkosh619 said:


> Starseeker, thanks for the heads-up on these!


Just be careful if you're thinking about modifying these to look more like a regular toggle. The little ridges are on the edges of the toggle ends to provide some extra strength. The toggle ends are a plastic or ceramic of some kind with no metal inside. I'm carefully shaving them just a little for the force fields but inside the Robot's belly, you won't be able to see them, so I'd leave those ridges there. Notwithstanding, they do seem very sturdy.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

I was just at my local excellent model store (Pioneer Valley Hobbies 54 Myron Street, West Springfield, MA- free plug) and saw the B9 model! Cool!:thumbsup:


----------



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

not sure if this has been suggested yet, but would be cool if the switch to turn on any lights & sounds you install was activated by a magnetic switch that turned on when you attached the power pack to the side.

also, PLEASE, anyone doing a build, post info on paints you used and whether you used any primer.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

drmcoy said:


> not sure if this has been suggested yet, but would be cool if the switch to turn on any lights & sounds you install were activated by a magnetic switch that turned on when you attached the power pack to the side.
> 
> also, PLEASE, anyone building there's post info on paints you used and whether you used any primer.


I had suggested this and am looking into it. I am waiting to get the kit to see how feasible it is.


----------



## Arkons (Jan 8, 2013)

*Paint Colors*

I used Tamiya gloss aluminum spray TS-17 (I couldn't find flat aluminum) and added a coat of dull coat for the main body parts. For the brain I used Model Masters gunship gray FS36118. For the wrists, neon back plate and the recessed area of the chest Tamiya German Grey XF-63. I also dull coated the vinyl parts as I didn't want them shiny. How do I add photos to this? I tried and couldn't figure it out.


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

Chrisisall said:


> I was just at my local excellent model store (Pioneer Valley Hobbies 54 Myron Street, West Springfield, MA- free plug) and saw the B9 model! Cool!:thumbsup:


hmmmm... that's not too far from me. Do they sell Zap-A-Gap and
Plastruct's glue?

Might have to take a spin up there and check them out!

Buc


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Buc said:


> hmmmm... that's not too far from me. Do they sell Zap-A-Gap and
> Plastruct's glue?


I think I saw Zap there, but I don't know about Plastruct. Call 'em!
413.732.5531


----------



## B-9 (Jun 8, 2009)

Here's my finished version - out of box, painted, and nothing else. His larger cousin looks on.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

B-9 said:


> Here's my finished version - out of box, painted, and nothing else. His larger cousin looks on.


Very sweet! Would love to meet the larger cousin ;-)


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

B-9 said:


> Here's my finished version - out of box, painted, and nothing else. His larger cousin looks on.


Outstanding! Did you follow strictly the paint colors of the instructions booklet?

BTW, congrats for the big robot and for the two props hanging on the wall, as well. Are they functional? :thumbsup:


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Even without the after market electronics lighting kit the B-9 looks great.:thumbsup:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Very nice, great work with the paint....


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

B-9 said:


> Here's my finished version - out of box, painted, and nothing else. His larger cousin looks on.


That B-9 looks great... B-9.

I can't believe you have a full scale replica. Very cool.


----------



## B-9 (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks everyone. It took four days of spare time for what that's worth. I ordered another one which will be a Year One version. I'll have to make the legs from scratch.

Fernando - I didn't even look at the paint chart! I used silver auto paint for the main parts and dusted it with Krylon matte finish. I painted the legs and knees with the same satin finish charcoal gray latex I used on my full size version. 

If i'm not mistaken (and did something wrong), the power pack is upside down. Other than that extremely minor detail this kit is right on the money.

My props and other junk can be seen on my web site:
http://www.lisrobot.com/

I'm looking forward to seeing a lot of great builds that incorporate the electrionics that I'm too unambitious to do!


----------



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

wow, B-9, yours turned out great.

so, can the vinyl legs/arms be primed with regular primer or only latex?

are most people painting them or leaving as is?

does the vinyl accept krylon matte spray without wrinkling?

really tough for me to decide if i should paint up without lights or not.

the companies that have offered lights for bubble and chest seem to have incorrect configuration/color of lights on chest and have ALL lights blinking in head. 

at the risk of being anal retentive, i figure if I am going to pay for lights, they should match the color and configuration seen on the actual robot.

i also know it's gonna be tough to make a plug-n-play light kit that includes the bubble.

so tough not to want to just build it up as is, which I may do and get another one to light once everyone who is going to offer a light kit has them out so I can see who gets the closest on matching actual light scheme.


----------



## rondenning (Jul 29, 2008)

I agree drmcoy!
I want to see everyone's builds with the differant lights available before I decide too.
Especially at the prices being asked.
Ron


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

B-9 said:


> Thanks everyone.


Wow that looks nice!!!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Excellent work lew!!!


----------



## B-9 (Jun 8, 2009)

drmcoy said:


> can the vinyl legs/arms be primed with regular primer or only latex?
> does the vinyl accept krylon matte spray without wrinkling?


I cleaned the legs with rubbing alcohol and painted them with a brush (no primer) and got no brush marks. I didn't spray them with matte finish - only the silver parts. The dark charcoal paint was a satin finish. I saw the original robot when it was in Boston back (way back!) in 1990. The legs looked like faded radiator hose black with a slight shine to it. Photos of it are this page:
http://martl.tripod.com/TheRobot/LewAndB9.html

The lighting on the show made the legs look different all the time - from gray to silver. If they used a soft box to light it they looked gray. The View Master photos are interesting because the company used their own lighting when taking the photos:
http://martl.tripod.com/TheRobot/painting.html

I'm no authority on it but this is the way I always saw it.


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*sold out*

after finding out they were avalible last night I stopped by the LHS after work, they were sold out, all one of them :freak:, they promised to call when they got more, whats the best glue for the clear parts? always hated plane canopys


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Clear parts can be fixed with Micro Crystal Clear, Watch crystal glue, Gator's Grip Glue, or Testors Clear Parts Cement. Oddly with the Testors stuff, some tubes are great and some seem like water.


----------



## jimkirk (May 27, 2010)

Cult has the VoodoFx kit in stock now.
It's real nice but I just can't see spending 3 times what the kit cost for it.


----------



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

the companies that have offered lights for bubble and chest seem to have incorrect configuration/color of lights on chest and have ALL lights blinking in head. 

at the risk of being anal retentive, i figure if I am going to pay for lights, they should match the color and configuration seen on the actual robot.

i also know it's gonna be tough to make a plug-n-play light kit that includes the bubble.

so tough not to want to just build it up as is, which I may do and get another one to light once everyone who is going to offer a light kit has them out so I can see who gets the closest on matching actual light scheme.

[/QUOTE]
With out going into to much details about what it cost to devlope a new circuit board, programing it, manufacturing it, most people dont have clue of the cost involved... Its $$$ thousands of dollars... And to top that all off the man hours that go into the project are long & hard... If you all think you can do better go for it! Randy


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

drmcoy said:


> the companies that have offered lights for bubble and chest seem to have incorrect configuration/color of lights on chest and have ALL lights blinking in head.
> 
> at the risk of being anal retentive, i figure if I am going to pay for lights, they should match the color and configuration seen on the actual robot.


Dr, as far as the chest lights go, the color arrangement changed from season to season and possibly within seasons, too. Way back when, I mapped the blinky lights primary colors by season:

http://s1004.photobucket.com/user/j.../L30MagneticLockandRobot.jpg.html?sort=6&o=55

Click on the lower right magnifying glass once, then again in the next image size, to get to a version big enough to read. So I don't think "accurate" chest blinky light colors are possible.

As for the button lights, the 1st season they were all clear. I don't think they changed in the 2nd and 3d seasons when they added colors:

http://s1004.photobucket.com/user/j...Deck Drawings/L31LockTop.jpg.html?sort=6&o=56


----------



## jimkirk (May 27, 2010)

fxshop said:


> With out going into to much details about what it cost to devlope a new circuit board, programing it, manufacturing it, most people dont have clue of the cost involved... Its $$$ thousands of dollars... And to top that all off the man hours that go into the project are long & hard... If you all think you can do better go for it! Randy


I am quite sure you guys put a lot of $$ and time into developing these great things.
For me it is hard to justify an $80 let alone $150 add on for a $50 model kit.
I will probably have to bite the bullet on this one because there simply is no choice if I want a properly synced voice and lighting.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

jimkirk said:


> I will probably have to bite the bullet on this one because there simply is no choice if I want a properly synced voice and lighting.


The thing is that you need to do some research to see how you might customize one. Starling's kit comes with two extra power leads so you can add a little something if you should so wish. I made use of it to toss some extra LED's into the brain (flashing inside, steady on for the 'eyes'). But that was the older kit designed for the small Polar Lights Robot that I modified for my client's 15" Masudaya. The new one was designed for the bigger B9. And it was my first & only light up, so if I can do it, anyone can. My advice, test & re-test every circuit along the way before permanently closing it all up. I discovered one screw up while I was doing it, no big deal, I just messed up a solder & re-did it. 
The fibre optics part was genuinely fun. Kind of like magic.:lol:


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Chrisisall said:


> The thing is that you need to do some research to see how you might customize one. Starling's kit comes with two extra power leads so you can add a little something if you should so wish. I made use of it to toss some extra LED's into the brain (flashing inside, steady on for the 'eyes'). But that was the older kit designed for the small Polar Lights Robot that I modified for my client's 15" Masudaya. The new one was designed for the bigger B9. And it was my first & only light up, so if I can do it, anyone can. My advice, test & re-test every circuit along the way before permanently closing it all up. I discovered one screw up while I was doing it, no big deal, I just messed up a solder & re-did it.
> The fibre optics part was genuinely fun. Kind of like magic.:lol:


Did you use the starling kit for the Moebius Robot, and if so how did you light the eyes and 7 fingerlights?


----------



## rondenning (Jul 29, 2008)

Can you add or change the 17 phrases the robot says on the Starling unit?
And it already has all the solid lit lights, heartbeat lights and blinking colored lights?
The video only shows the heartbeat lights and flashing colored lights but not the solid lit lights, so just wondering.
I think all of these units cost alot of money and time to develop and produce, I don't think anyone here thinks differantly on that.
For me tho, it is simply a matter of cost. Period. 
I have MS, and have had the heartattack my cardiologist calls "the widowmaker", and am living on a fixed income. I had 3 robot kits on preorder at CultTVmans since the day he put them up for pre-order, and had to save every extra penny since then just to pay for them when they came out! I will have to save up to get a light kit to put in 1, cannot afford to light more than 1 kit. So, I may not be able to get the "cadillac" of light kits and may simply have to go with the "pinto" of light kits because that is what I can afford.
But, while I am saving, I would like to know what is available and what options I have. Then I will have to decide what I can #1 afford, and #2 is an acceptable lighting system.
In the other kits, I may put some lights with no mouth lighting, or no lighting at all.
I haven't seen anyone here say someone's light system isn't worth the price they are asking, but rather, simply out of their price range/budget.
Ron


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

jaws62666 said:


> Did you use the starling kit for the Moebius Robot, and if so how did you light the eyes and 7 fingerlights?


I used the older Starling kit meant for the smaller PL kit on a 15" Masudaya; the fibre ops included in the kit lit the finger lights that I made from scratch nicely, and the brain & eye lights I added myself with LED's & wire from Radio Shack. The Starling kit had extra power leads that made it easy (or, _EASIER_ for an electronics NOOB like me).:wave:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

rondenning said:


> Can you add or change the 17 phrases the robot says on the Starling unit?


It's got a USB port, so I'm assuming you can if you have the computerwiz knowledge, but I'd email Starling Tech with that question if I were you. I just put it in & connected the extra wires to the lights I wanted to install; like I said- I'm no expert at this. I just learned what I needed to to get my job done.


----------



## rondenning (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks Chrisisall !!
I think I will email them and ask, I will post what I find out here and let you know!
Ron


----------



## rondenning (Jul 29, 2008)

Sent the following email to Starling about their unit:
On Wed, Jan 22, 2014 at 10:46 PM, Ron Denning <[email protected]> wrote:

Hi, is it possible to add to or change the 17 phrases already in the b 9 *audio? In other words can I add other phrases spoken by the robot ? Does the kit include all the leds and speaker?
Thanks so much,
Ron Denning
[email protected]
Received the following response:
Hi Ron,
* The sounds are loaded to the maximum and can not be changed unless the micro chip on the light board is reprogrammed. 

Plug-n-play * Kit includes :
The light and sound board with speaker.
All white LEDs so that you can color with button with clear acrylics.
LEDs attached to board as well as to the wiring harness.* Pigtails are provided to solder extra LEDs to make it as elaborate as you wish.
Fiber optics
Voice box tube.
Runs on 9v battery.

Thanks,
Stan

Starling Technologies
www.starling-tech.com

They answered pretty quick! So, it seems with the Starling unit you can only have the pre-recorded phrases that come in the unit. 
It is still in the running tho, synced audio, chest lights, fiber optics...
Ron


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Thanks for letting us know, Ron!:thumbsup:


----------



## Moderbuilderzero (Mar 29, 2013)

Just ordered the Starling kit. Once it arrives, I can dive xacto first into the Robot build. I'm really looking forward to getting started on him. Might start on the powerpack and treads till the lights arrive.

MBZ :wave:


----------



## David3 (Jun 2, 2010)

just had my B9 delivered yesterday
thanks moebius, what a kit !!
simply awesome
this and the J2, best kits ever !!!
i'll be spending the extra money for a sound and light kit
definitely worth it


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Just got my kit the other day. Excellent as always from Moebius. And I'm pleased to say that, thanks to the instructions, I finally now know where his 'eyes' officially are! Lol


----------



## jimkirk (May 27, 2010)

I bit the bullet and ordered the VoodooFx board for the robot.
I just had to have an accurate voice synced to the chest light.


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Got mine from Cult's last Thursday and have been working on it over the weekend. Great kit overall. Thanks team Moebius!
Some odd parts breakdown on this one. The tread section has a seam down the middle of each unit that could have been eliminated but that's minor.


Mike


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Outstanding


----------



## David3 (Jun 2, 2010)

i've decided that while i'm filling in the seam lines on the tread sections i'll also fill in the soil sampler hatch.
i don't like the fit, as the actual hatch on the real B9 was so snug it was barely discernible. 
so instead i'm just going to pencil in a fine line to simulate its position.

btw - i've seen on some referrence pics of the B9 what looks like another smaller hatch on the back of the right tread section (seen here on the left side, as the upper torso is actually swung around backwards)








does anyone know what that was for?


----------



## Moderbuilderzero (Mar 29, 2013)

Isn't that the same hatch Dr. Smith and Will squeezed out to barely escape the Robots' shrinking body when he was huge? I know they used some access panel to get out in that episode.

MBZ


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Moderbuilderzero said:


> Isn't that the same hatch Dr. Smith and Will squeezed out to barely escape the Robots' shrinking body when he was huge? I know they used some access panel to get out in that episode.
> 
> MBZ


No. That's a different hatch. In the episode you are talking about. The robot was on his back. And the hatch they entered thru was on the bottom of the tread section.


----------



## B-9 (Jun 8, 2009)

I heard somewhere that it was for a power cable. That makes sense to me.


----------



## David3 (Jun 2, 2010)

i think i've seen a picture somewhere of a power cable plugged into the foot there
you can clearly see the opening here in this picture too


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

B-9 said:


> I cleaned the legs with rubbing alcohol and painted them with a brush (no primer) and got no brush marks. I didn't spray them with matte finish - only the silver parts. The dark charcoal paint was a satin finish. I saw the original robot when it was in Boston back (way back!) in 1990. The legs looked like faded radiator hose black with a slight shine to it. Photos of it are this page:
> http://martl.tripod.com/TheRobot/LewAndB9.html
> 
> The lighting on the show made the legs look different all the time - from gray to silver. If they used a soft box to light it they looked gray. The View Master photos are interesting because the company used their own lighting when taking the photos:
> ...


Your B-9 looks great !!! Where did you find the Satin finish Dark Charcoal Latex paint you used on the legs ??? Did you use the same on the arms ???


----------



## B-9 (Jun 8, 2009)

DCH10664 said:


> Your B-9 looks great !!! Where did you find the Satin finish Dark Charcoal Latex paint you used on the legs ??? Did you use the same on the arms ???


Thanks! I went to the local paint store and had them make me a quart of a charcoal gray from a color chip, with a satin finish. This was for my full size B9 with Armaflex pipe insulation legs. I used the same paint on the Moebius model for both the arms, legs and knees which was painted on with a soft brush.


----------



## Moderbuilderzero (Mar 29, 2013)

DCH10664 said:


> No. That's a different hatch. In the episode you are talking about. The robot was on his back. And the hatch they entered thru was on the bottom of the tread section.


Ah, I remember. I stand corrected. Thanks.
MBZ


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

B-9 said:


> Thanks! I went to the local paint store and had them make me a quart of a charcoal gray from a color chip, with a satin finish. This was for my full size B9 with Armaflex pipe insulation legs. I used the same paint on the Moebius model for both the arms, legs and knees which was painted on with a soft brush.


Thanks a lot. I'm hoping I can find something close to that color in a rattle can. I really like the way yours looks. And I'm hoping to get mine to look the same.


----------

